# Gravel to top substrate?



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just bought a package of Fluval Stratum substrate, and I was told by the salesperson to top it will gravel to reduce particles "flying" around. Do I need to do this? I really want the look of the dark substrate. 

Help! 

Oh, got the substrate from pethabitat (the only place close to our house)

Thanks!!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

cocoon13 said:


> I just bought a package of Fluval Stratum substrate, and I was told by the salesperson to top it will gravel to reduce particles "flying" around. Do I need to do this? I really want the look of the dark substrate.
> 
> Help!
> 
> ...


I don't think you need it unless you have fish that are going to be digging around in it often. I have it in my ebi and the only time it get cloudiness is when I have to pull up some plants. It settles eventually.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I would even suggest against doing that in my opinion. The gravel makes planting a tad more diffucult, depending on the situation make the scape look worse, and make it harder to resell the substrate if you are ever planning too.


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks to you both! I wasn't really sure if the salesperson knew what she was talking about. She kept on telling me to put gravel on top, but based on the posts and pictures of tanks using only substrate on this forum, I felt like I needed a second opinion. So far, I only plan on having a planted tank with shrimps in it. I'll give this a go this weekend. Hopefully it goes well.

Thanks again!


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Placed the substrate in my tank. It looked like a black cube for about 24 hours but it got clear after 2 days or so. So far so good. Shrimpies are more active and one of them is berried!

Posting pics soon.


----------

